# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد 15 ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادره اليوم الاحد 15 ديسمبر 2019م 
 .
 .
 -  المريخ  يواجه فهود الشمال فى اشرس نزال 
 -  سوداكال يحسم صفقة البنيني كونوباتري 
 -  الهلال يستضيف هلال الابيض الليله
 -  المريخ  يواجه فهود الشمال فى اشرس نزال 
 -  سوداكال يحسم صفقة البنيني كونوباتري 
 -  الهلال يستضيف هلال الابيض الليله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخطر يحدق بصدارة المريخ أمام الأمل.. والهلال يواجه كمين الأبيض
السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




فريق المريخ
يحدق  الخطر بصدارة المريخ للدوري، وذلك حين يحل ضيفا مساء الأحد على مطارده  المباشر الأمل، في مباراة قمة الدور الأول ضمن الأسبوع 16 لمسابقة الدوري.

وفي ذات الليلة، بمدينة أم درمان، يخوض الهلال اختبارا صعبا أمام ضيفه الهلال الأبيض.
المريخ  نجح في الجولة السابقة في الوصول للصدارة منفردا بعد فوزه على الهلال  كادقلي بثلاثية، رفع بها رصيده من النقاط إلى 29 من 12 مباراة، متخطيا  الأمل بفارق نقطتين، وفي عدد المباريات أيضا التي تصب في مصلحة المريخ، حيث  لعب الأمل 13 لقاء.
المدير الفني للمريخ  جمال أبو عنجة يبدو سجله جيدا في المباريات الخارجية حيث نجح في أول مهمة  له بالفوز على قطبي مدينة الفاشر المريخ والهلال معا بفارق 6 أيام، لكن  مباراة الأمل تختلف لأن الأخير ظهر بشكل فني قوي، ولم يتعثر بملعبه سوى في  مباراة واحدة، كانت في بدايات الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
ويستطيع  المريخ أن يوسع الفارق كثيرا بينه وبين مضيفه الأمل ومنافسه التقليدي  الهلال، حال فوزه بمباراة الغد، كما سيكون عمليا قد حسم صدارة الدور الأول  بنسبة كبيرة.


ومن جانبه فاجأ  الأمل المراقبين للدوري السوداني، بنتاائجه القوية والاستثنائية التي شهدت 3  انتصارات على أندية لها وزنها في ملعبها مثل حي العرب والأهلي شندي  والأهلي الخرطوم، ولكن مباراة المريخ تعتبر التحدي الحقيقي لقدرات الفريق  ومدى صموده.
وفي مباراة أخرى، يخوض الهلال صاحب الترتيب  الرابع برصيد 25 نقطة من 12 مباراة، معركة يتوقع أن تكون شرسة أمام الهلال  الأبيض بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان.
المباراة  التي سوف تكون تحت إشراف المدرب المكلف هيثم مصطفى للمرة الثانية، إلى حين  وصول المدير الفني الجديد المصري حمادة صدقي يوم بعد غد الإثنين، ستكون  الاختبار الأول للفريق الأزرق بملعبه بعد خسارته من الأهلي القاهري الأسبوع  الماضي بدوري الأبطال، ومباراته الأولى خارج ملعبه والتي كان قد فاز بها  على الشرطة القضارف (3/2).
الفريق الضيف، الهلال  الأبيض تذبذبت نتائجه في الدور الأول، ما بين الفوز والتعادل والخسارة،  لكنه ظل قريبا من مراكز التمثيل القاري، حيث يحتل الترتيب السابع برصيد 17  نقطة، ويمكن لفوزين فقط أن يقفزا به كثيرا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء قمة الدوري الممتاز اليوم
 المريخ الزعيم باصرار مواصلة العروض والصدارة في ضيافة الأمل العطبراوي المتطلع للعودة للمركز الأول
 .
 .
 في قمة الدوري الممتاز يستضيف الأمل العطبراوي ثاني الدوري برصيد 27 نقطة  باستاد عطبرة مساء اليوم المريخ متصدر الدوري برصيد 29 نقطة، ضمن الأسبوع  16 لمسابقة الدوري.
 المريخ نجح في  الجولة السابقة في الوصول للصدارة منفردا بعد فوزه على الهلال كادقلي  بثلاثية، رفع بها رصيده من النقاط إلى 29 من 12 مباراة، متخطيا الأمل بفارق  نقطتين، وفي عدد المباريات أيضا التي تصب في مصلحة المريخ، حيث لعب الأمل  13 لقاء.
 المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة يبدو سجله جيدا في  المباريات الخارجية حيث نجح في أول مهمة له بالفوز على قطبي مدينة الفاشر  المريخ والهلال معا بفارق 6 أيام، لكن مباراة الأمل تختلف لأن الأخير ظهر  بشكل فني قوي، ولم يتعثر بملعبه سوى في مباراة واحدة، كانت في بدايات  الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
 ويستطيع المريخ أن يوسع الفارق كثيرا بينه  وبين مضيفه الأمل ومنافسه التقليدي الهلال، حال فوزه بمباراة الغد، كما  سيكون عمليا قد حسم صدارة الدور الأول بنسبة كبيرة.
 ومن جانبه فاجأ  الأمل المراقبين للدوري السوداني، بنتاائجه القوية والاستثنائية التي شهدت 3  انتصارات على أندية لها وزنها في ملعبها مثل حي العرب والأهلي شندي  والأهلي الخرطوم، ولكن مباراة المريخ تعتبر التحدي الحقيقي لقدرات الفريق  ومدى صموده..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب متوسطي الدفاع فى المريخ  أمير ونمر
 .
 .
  أدى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من مساء امس السبت،علي  ملعب مدينة عطبرة، تدريبه الختامى لمباراة اليوم ،وشارك فى التدريب جميع  اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة في عطبرة وعددهم 19لاعبا ،بقيادة الحارسين  علي ابوعشرين ومنجد النيل وحمزة داؤود ومحمد هاشم التكت ومحمد محمود  (امبده)وضياء محجوب ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب ونيلسون لازقيلا واحمد التش  وخالد النعسان والصادق شلش وسيف تيري ومايكل ميكروفي ورباعي الشباب محمد  سليمان كلاسيك وعبدالكريم عبدالرحمن ومجاهد عمر وعلي حسن.
 ويواجه  المريخ دائما مشكلة النقص في اللاعبين الجاهزين اما بسبب الاصابة أو  الايقاف ويفقد اليوم دعامتين هامتين في متوسط الدفاع بغياب كابتن الفريق  أمير بسبب الايقاف وصلاح نمر بسبب الاصابة وعليه سيقوم بل سيضطر مدرب  الفريق أبوعنجة لتوليف بديلين لهما من قائمة التسعة عشر لاعبا الذين حضروا  لعطبرة..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدامات قوية فى الدوري الممتاز اليوم .. ومنافس ثالث يترقّب.
 صدام قويّ بين متصدّر الدوري الممتاز”المريخ ومنافسه”الأمل عطبرة”، 
 .
 .
 تتجّه الأنظار اليوم”الأحد” إلى ملعب”عطبرة” لمتابعة المباراة القوية  المرتّقبة بين المتصدّر المريخ الخرطوم ومضيفه الأمل عطبرة صاحب المركز  الثاني في الجولة الرابعة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز، بينما يتربّص  الهلال الخرطوم أيّ تعثرّ للنادي الأحمر، عندما يستقبل نظيره هلال الأبيض  بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء.

 وصراع الصدارة سيكون العنوان الأبرز بين الأمل عطبرة صاحب الأرض والمريخ الخرطوم الضيف، إذ أنّ الفارق بينهما نقطتين فقط.
  وحال حقّق”الأحمر” الفوز، فإنّه سيعزّز صدارته للدوري الذي يتربّع عليه  قبل مباراة الغد بـ”29â€³ نقطة، فيما سيكون الأمل متصدّر حال تمكّن من حصد  العلامة الكاملة.
 وسيعاني أبو عنجة عندما يحلّ ضيفًا على الأمل، لا سيما وفريقه يعاني من غياباتٍ مؤثرة أبرزها أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، وعماد الصيني.
  وبـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء”، يتطّلع الهلال الخرطوم إلى مواصلة النتائج  الإيجابية والفوز على ضيفه هلال الأبيض، وتقليص الفارق مع المتصدّر المريخ  الذي يتفوّق عليه بأربع نقاط.
 واختبار اليوم هو الثاني للمدرب  الوطني المكلّف هيثم مصطفى الذي تسلّم المهمة خلفًا لصلاح أحمد آدم، بعدما  كان قد تجاوز مطب الشرطة القضارف في المرحلة السابقة.
 وفي الوقت  الذي سيخوض فيه الهلال التحديّ داخل أرضية الملعب بملاقاة ممثل الأبيض،  سيكون مدربه المصري المرشّح حمادة صدقي في الخرطوم لاستلام المهمة بعد  التوصّل معه إلى اتفاقٍ مؤخرًا.
 وفي مدينة”دار جعل”، يستقبل الأهلي شندي”17â€³ نقطة، ضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم”13â€³ نقطة الساعي إلى تجاوز الهزيمة الأخيرة أمام الأمل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال أبو عنجة : لدينا الحلول الناجعة أمام الأمل عطبرة
 .
 تعزيز الصدارة يشغل بال مدرب المريخ جمال أبو عنجة رغم الغيابات التي تضرب صفوف فريقه.
 .
 .
 قال المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة إنّ فريقه سيلعب مباراة الأمل  عطبرة وسط ظروفٍ معقدّة، غير أنّه أشار إلى وضعه تعاملٍ خاص بالدفع بعناصر  تملك الحلول الناجعة لحلّ مشكلة الغيابات.

 وأوضح جمال أبو عنجة أنّ كلّ المباريات يخوضها بوتيرة واحدة وهي الانتصار ونيل النقاط من أجلّ المحافظة على موقعهم في المنافسة.
 ويفقد”الأحمر” في مباراته اليوما”الأحد” عددًا من لاعبيه بقيادة أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، عماد الصيني.
 وأشار إلى مباراة اليوم أمام الأمل عطبرة لن تكون سهلة في ظلّ الغيابات التي يعاني منها فريقه.
 وأضاف” بالتأكّيد المباراة صعبة ولكّن نأمل في أنّ يكون التحكيم على قدر التحدي ويقدّم أداءًا يناسب اللقاء”.
 ويملك المريخ في جعبته”29â€³ نقطة، مكنّته من احتلال المركز الأوّل في ترتيب أندية الدوري الممتاز.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعنجة: الغيابات لن تؤثر علينا إمام الامل والاحمر عودنا بمن حضر
 .
 .
 قال مدرب المريخ الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة ان الفريق يعاني من عدد من الغيابات  ويفقد خدمات عدد من لاعبيه بسبب الاصابات والايقاف موضحا ان انه يثق في  بقية المجموعة ومؤكدا احترامه لفريق الامل وتابع (جهزنا البدائل وواثقون  انهم سيكونوا علي قدر التحدي في مباراة اليوم امام الامل في الدوري  الممتاز... المريخ دائما يفقد عددا من لاعبيه للاصابة والايقاف ولكن تعودنا  علي ان الفريق بمن حضر) واقرابوعنجة بتاثيرالغيابات علي فريقه متمنيا ان  تخرج المباراة، بثوب جميل يرضي الجماهيرالتي ستحضر بكثافة وختم حيدثه  بقوله(المباراة بين فريقين يتنافسان علي صدارة الدروي الممتازونامل ان توفق  اللجنة المنظمة في اختيار حكام أكفاء يخرجوا المباراة الي بر الامان).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يعد نجوم المربخ بحافز ضخم
 .
 .
 من جهته وعد رئيس نادي  المريخ ادم عبد آلله سوداكال لاعبي المريخ بحافز خاص فيحالة الفوز على  الامل عطبرة في مباراة اليوم وكان سوداكال قد تكفل بنفقات مباريات الدوري  الممتاز الاخيرة ومنح اللاعبين حقوقهم كاملة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل يحفز نجومه للفوز على المريخ
 .
 .
 رفع الامل عطبرة من  وتيرة التنافس حيث حدد بجانب حافز المباراة حافز خاص لاي لاعب يحرز هدفا في  شباك المريخ ويتوقع أن يعطي ذلك الدافعية للاعبي الامل لتحقيق الفوز على  المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدء أعمال الصيانة بارضية ملعب المريخ
 .
 .
 بدأت صباح السبت أعمال الصيانة والتنجيل بأرضية ملعب كرة القدم بنادي  المريخ بامدرمان، تحت اشراف شركة متعال العالمية،وذلك بغرض تجهيز ارضية  الملعب الرئيسي للنادي خلال فترة زمنية لاتتجاوزعشرة ايام ،حيث بدات الشركة  اعمال ازالة النجيل القديم بنسبة 60% وعمليات الحفر بالاليات ،وستتواصل  خلال الايام المقلبة ،عمليات الصيانه حتي زراعة النجيل الجديد، من جانبه  قال الاستاذ البصري التوم مديرالاستاد إن ألارضية ستكون بشكل مختلف خلال  فترة وجيزة ،مبينا ان مجلس الادراة بذل جهدا كبيرا ،بتعاقده مع الشركة التي  ستقوم باعمال صيانه لكل ارجاء الملعب بعد الفراغ من الارضية كما ستقوم  بمعالجة مشكلة المياة التي تظهر كل فترة وتساهم في الحاق اضرار بملعب  النادي مشيدا بشركة متعال الهندسية التي ابدت جدية كبيرة في اعمال الصيانه  وبطريقة حديثة تواكب متطلبات الاستادات الكبيرة.











أعمال الصيانة بارضية ملعب المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس الامل: لن نتنازل عن صدارة الممتاز وعروض القمة للاعبينا شفهية

 نائب رئيس الأمل عطبرة يفجرها داوية
 نحترم المريخ ونسعي لانتزاع نقاط المباراة
 لن نتنازل عن صدارة الممتاز وعروض القمة للاعبينا شفهية
 .
 .
 تتجه الانظار مساء اليوم الي مدينة الحديد والنار حيث مباراة تكسير العظام  بين الأمل العطبراوي متصدر المنافسة هذا العام وضيفه المريخ الخرطومي في  واحدة من اقوي مباريات المنافسة
 فريق الأمل هذا العام قلب الطاولة علي فريقي القمة ونجح ان يعتلي صدارة المنافسة عن كل جدارة واقتدر
 وهذا الإنجاز لم يكن نتيجة خبط عشوا او ضرية حظ إنما نتيجة عمل كبير قام به مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني والاعبين
 في هذه المساحة وقبل اللقاء المرتفب ادلي نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأمل الاستاذ عبد الله مختار بالكثير المثير فماذا قال
 ** كيف تنظر لما نحقق من انجاز حتي الآن
 ما تحقق شي طبيعي وكانت مجموعة أهداف معلنة وعملنا علي تحقيقها من خطط مدروسة ومؤسسية وما زلنا
 ** ما هي خطتكم التي وضعتموها منذ بداية الموسم
 وضعنا شعار الشفافية والوضوح والصراحة وسيادة الراي والرأي الاخر المجمع عليه
 ** وماذا تم في فريق الكرة
 العناصر التي تم ضمها في الموسم الماضي وهذا الموسم خلق التوليفة وكانوا سند قوي للفريق
 ** هل ما حققه فريق الكرة حتي الآن كان في حسابات مجلس الإدارة
  هو جهد متكامل بقيادة مايسترو الإدارة مولانا جمال حسن سعيد وشخصي الضعيف  والأخ محمد تاج السر وبقية مجلس الإدارة وربنا وفقنا في التعاقد مع خبير  رياضي لتدريب الفريق وهو الكوتش كفاح وطاقمه المعاون ولعبنا رقم واحد وهو  جمهور الأمل العظيم والذي لم يخيب ظننا
 ** هل ما زالت الشركة الراعية علي التزامه تجاه الامل
  الشركة الراعية كانت لنا سند منذ العام الماضي وهذا الموسم والتزمت بكل ما  قدمناه وزادت ولم نقف أمامها في امر الا ووجدنا الاستجابة الفورية.
 ** كيف تنتظرون لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ خاصة بعد فوزكم علي مده التقليدي الهلال
  اولا نؤكد احترامنا للمريخ وهو احد الأندية المهمة في السودان وفريق كبير  ولديه قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة واكملنا كافة الترتيبات للمباراة ولكن نقول ان  نقاط المباراة لن تخرج من عطبرة.
 ** جاء في الاخبار بأن هناك اتصالات من فريقي القمة معكم يخصوص اطلاق سراح بعض لاعبيكم
 تلقينا عدة عروض ولكنها شفهية ولم نرد علىها لكل حدث حديث وهمنا الان هو التركيز مع فريق الكرة لصدارة الدوري.
 ** واين حكومة الولاية من هذا الإنجاز
 كل ولاية نهر النيل حكومة وشعبا هم الآن في قلب رجل واحد خلف الأمل من أجل تحقيق بطولة الدوري
 ** يتهمكم البعض بتحقيق الانتصارات عن طريق الدجل
  نحن قوم نؤمن بالله ولا مجال للدجل. الشعوذة فيما تحقق من انتصارات وإنما  نبذل المجهودات والتوفيق من عند الله ونحن عاامجلس إلينا علي أنفسنا ان  نقدم نموذجا اداريا فريدا في سبيل تطوير الرياضة فلا مجال للاساليب الغير  مشروعة أخلاقيا ودينيا
 ** ماذا انت قائل في ختام هذا الحوار
  تهنئة للأهل في عطبرة وضواحيها علي وجود ثلاثة فرق في الدوري الممتاز  وتهنئة خاصة لجمهور الأمل العظيم لما يقوم به بقيادة الالتراس من مجهودات  جبارة وتهنئة اخيرة للخبير كفاح صالح بما يقوم به من نجاحات باهرة مع أركان  حربه في الجهاز الفني وتهنئة للجنود المجهولين الذين يعملون في صمت لخدمة  النادي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شركة متعال العالمية تبدأ العمل في صيانة ومعالجة أرضية إستاد المريخ
 .
 .
 شركة المتعال العالمية الرائدة في مجال صيانة العشب الطبيعي بالسودان تبدأ  العمل في صيانة ومعالجة أرضية ملعب إستاد المريخ وذلك ظهر يوم السبت  الموافق 14 ديسمبر .

 وكان أن وقعت  الشركة عقد يوم الأربعاء 11 ديسمبر مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وقد قام  المجلس بتسليم الشركة مقدم العقد والذي تكفل به رئيس النادي ادم سوداكال،  حيث التزمت الشركة بالانتهاء من المرحلة الاولي من الصيانة خلال فترة عشرة  ايام علي ان يبدأ العمل خلال الساعات القادمة.











‏







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح مدرب الامل : سأصل إلى النقطة”30â€³
 .
 .
 يراهن الأمل عطبرة على تحقيق الفوز لاعتلاء صدارة الدوري، ويرى كفاح أنّ معرفته بكلّ نقاط القوة والضعف في المريخ سيساعده.

  تحدى مدرب الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح منافسه المريخ الخرطوم في مباراة اليوم ،  معلنًا عن رغبته في تحقيق الفوز عليه والوصول إلى النقطة الـ”30â€³، وتصدّر  الدوري الممتاز.
 وقال كفاح صالح  إنّ المريخ سيشرب من كأس الهزيمة الذي شربت منه كلّ الفرق التي قابلها في المنافسة حتى اللحظة.
 وتابع” أحترم المريخ كفريقٍ كبير، ولكنّنا لا نخاف منه أو نخشاه، ونملك كلّ المميزات التي تجعلنا الأفضل أمامه اليوم
 ويرى كفاح صالح أنّ فوزه على المريخ في مباراة اليوم مسألة وقت لا أكثر، كاشفًا عن أنّه يملك التفاصيل الكاملة عن منافسه.
 ويترّبع الأمل عطبرة في المركز الثاني برصيد”27â€³ نقطة، وينافس على صدارة الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يغادر سيكافا
 .
 .
 التعادل أمام تنزانيا لم يشفع للمنتخب السوداني بالتأهل في بطولة سيكافا، فكان مغادرة البطولة بنقطة يتيمة.

  ودّع السودان بطولة التحدي لشرق ووسط أفريقيا”سيكافا” اليوم”السبت” بعد  سقوطه في فخ التعادل أمام تنزانيا ضمن الجولة الثالثة من المنافسة.
  وكان المنتخب السوداني في حاجة إلى الفوز لجمع النقطة الرابعة حتى يتأهل  بعد حصوله على نقطة وحيدة من تعادلٍ أمام زنجبار في الجولة الأولى.
 وبلغت حصيلة السودان في بطولة سيكافا تحقيق التعادل في جولتين وخسارة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ازرق شيكان يكمل الجاهزية لنزال ازرق ام درمان
 .
 .
  اكمل فريق  الكرة بنادي الهلال الابيض تحضيراته وتجهيزاته لنزال الهلال العاصمي عشية  اليوم الاحد باستاد الهلال بام درمان واجري مرانا صباح الامس علي ملعب وادي  النيل وبمشاركة واسعة من لاعبيه وصباح اليوم اختتم الفريق اعداده باستاد  الهلال با مدرمان بمران استمر لمدة خمسة واربعين دقيقة وقف من خلاله الجهاز  الفني علي الجاهزية الكاملة للاعبين وشدد علي اهمية المباراه مع الاداء  الضاغط ومساندة الزميل لزميله واللعب بقوة وحماس حتي يحقق الفريق نتيجة  ايجابية تدعم مشواره في المنافسة وكان رئيس مجلس الادارة العميد الركن مهدي  الامين كبة ونائبه ناجي جابر قد وعدا اللاعبين بحافز ضخم حال تحقيق الفوز  علي الهلال عشية الغد الاحد بملعبه بام درمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد الاستئناف..عقوبة الهلال بحرمانه من جماهيره هل ستسري اليوم ؟
 .
 .
 لحين صدور قرارٍ من لجنة الاستنافات سواءً بتأييد أو إلغاء العقوبة فمباراة اليوم بدون جمهور.

  أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قيام مباراة الهلال الخرطوم وهلال  الأبيض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء” اليوم ”الأحد” بدون  جمهور بحسب قرار لجنة الانضباط.
 وقال الأمين العام للاتحاد حسن أبو  جبل إنّ نادي الهلال الخرطوم دفع باستئنافٍ ضد القرار غير أنّ ذلك لن يمنع  من حرمانه من الجماهير في لقاء الغد.
 و”الثلاثاء”، أصدرت لجنة  الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا قضى بحرمان نادي الهلال من  جماهيره في ثلاث مبارياتٍ على التوالي، بسبب ما بدر منه في مباراة القمّة  أمام الندّ التقليدي المريخ الخرطوم.
 وأضاف أبو جبل” حتى موعد صدور قرار لجنة الاستئناف فإنّ عقوبة حرمان الهلال من جماهيره لن تلغى”.
 ويحتّل الهلال الخرطوم المركز الرابع في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد”25â€³ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يودع "سيكافا" بعد التعادل مع تنزانيا
 السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




منتخب السودان
ودع  منتخب السودان بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا لكرة القدم "سيكافا"، من دورها  الأول وذلك بعد تعادله مع نظيره التنزاني سلبيا، وذلك اليوم السبت بملعب  نادي كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي، في ختام مباريات المنتخبين بالمجموعة (ب).

وكان  منتخب السودان قد خاض مباراة اليوم أمام تنزانيا بحسابات الفوز فقط، حتى  يرفع عدد نقاطه إلى 4، في وقت خاض فيه المنتخب التنزاني المواجهة وفي رصيده  3 نقاط، وكان التعادل فقط يكفيه للوصول للدور قبل النهائي.

وأدى  المنتخب السوداني مباراة بشجاعة رقم ضعف خبرة لاعبيه، في مواجهة منتخب  تنزانيا الذي خاض البطولة بلاعبيه الذين سيلعب بهم بطولة أمم أفريقيا  للاعبين المحليين الشهر القادم.




ووجد  المنتخب التنزاني صعوبة في اختراق الجدار الحديدي لخط دفاع السودان الذي  قاده الثنائي محمد إبراهيم وضاح وعمار كنو، بينما لعب محمد عباس ومنتصر  عثمان دورا مميزا في إرباك دفاع تنزانيا ومدافعه المميز والكبير كيفين  يونداني.

التعادل رفع رصيد المنتخب التنزاني إلى 4 نقاط، محتلا  الترتيب الثاني في المجموعة بعد المتصدر الكيني، الذي فاز اليوم أيضا على  زنجبار (1/0) ورفع رصيده إلى 9 نقاط "العلامة الكاملة".

 أما منتخب  السودان فرفع رصيده إلى نقطتين، من تعادله اليوم مع تنزانيا، وتعادله في  مباراته الأولى مع زنجبار، بينما خسر أمام المنتخب الكيني (1/2).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعديل جديد لمباريات الهلال الخرطوم في الممتاز


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تقديم وتأخير لجولات الهلال الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز من قبل اللجنة المنظمّة.

أصدر لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا  أجلّت فيه مباراة الهلال الخرطوم ونظيره هلال الفاشر بالدوري الممتاز إلى  أجلّ غير مسمى، والتي كان مقرّر لها الحادي والعشرين من ديسمبر.
وأجرت  اللجنة تعديلاً بخوض الهلال الخرطوم مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني في  التاسع عشر من ديسمبر الجاري بدلاً عن الخامس والعشرين، فيما يواجه الهلال  الخرطوم نظيره المريخ الفاشر في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر ذاته، بدلاً عن  الحادي والثلاثين.
ويجمع الهلال الخرطوم في رصيده”25â€³ نقطة، ويحتلّ المرتبة الرابعة بالدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعب بنيني يقترب من المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لاعب من بنين ينضم إلى المريخ السوداني في الميركاتو الشتوي.
أعلن نادي المريخ الخرطوم عن إكماله الاتفاق مع اللاعب كونو باتري”بنيني الجنسية” توطئةً للتعاقد معه في الانتدابات القادمة.
وقال  الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”السبت” إنّ رئيس لجنة التسجيلات آدم عبد الله  سوداكال حسم الصفقة، وإنّ اللاعب سيصل خلال الأيام المقبلة للتوقيع رسميًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يترقّب صيدًا ثمينًا من صدام المريخ والأمل عطبرة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
صدام قويّ بين متصدّر الدوري الممتاز”المريخ الخرطوم”، ومنافسه”الأمل عطبرة”، ومنافس ثالث يترقّب.
تتجّه  الأنظار غدًا”الأحد” إلى ملعب”عطبرة” لمتابعة المباراة القوية المرتّقبة  بين المتصدّر المريخ الخرطوم ومضيفه الأمل عطبرة صاحب المركز الثاني في  الجولة الرابعة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز، بينما يتربّص الهلال الخرطوم  أيّ تعثرّ للنادي الأحمر، عندما يستقبل نظيره هلال الأبيض بـ”الجوهرة  الزرقاء.
وصراع الصدارة سيكون العنوان الأبرز بين الأمل عطبرة صاحب الأرض والمريخ الخرطوم الضيف، إذ أنّ الفارق بينهما نقطتين فقط.
وحال  حقّق”الأحمر” الفوز، فإنّه سيعزّز صدارته للدوري الذي يتربّع عليه قبل  مباراة الغد بـ”29â€³ نقطة، فيما سيكون الأمل متصدّر حال تمكّن من حصد  العلامة الكاملة.
وسيعاني أبو عنجة عندما يحلّ ضيفًا على الأمل، لا سيما وفريقه يعاني من غياباتٍ مؤثرة أبرزها أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، وعماد الصيني.
وبـ”الجوهرة  الزرقاء”، يتطّلع الهلال الخرطوم إلى مواصلة النتائج الإيجابية والفوز على  ضيفه هلال الأبيض، وتقليص الفارق مع المتصدّر المريخ الذي يتفوّق عليه  بأربع نقاط.
واختبار اليوم هو الثاني للمدرب الوطني المكلّف هيثم  مصطفى الذي تسلّم المهمة خلفًا لصلاح أحمد آدم، بعدما كان قد تجاوز مطب  الشرطة القضارف في المرحلة السابقة.
وفي الوقت الذي سيخوض فيه الهلال  التحديّ داخل أرضية الملعب بملاقاة ممثل الأبيض، سيكون مدربه المصري  المرشّح حمادة صدقي في الخرطوم لاستلام المهمة بعد التوصّل معه إلى اتفاقٍ  مؤخرًا.
وفي مدينة”دار جعل”، يستقبل الأهلي شندي”17â€³ نقطة، ضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم”13â€³ نقطة الساعي إلى تجاوز الهزيمة الأخيرة أمام الأمل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم إعداده للامل وابوعنجة يؤكد ثقته في اللاعبين
#ووااوواا
  أدى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من مساء اليوم السبت،علي  ملعب مدينة عطبرة، تدريبه الختامى لمباراة الغد التي تجمعه بالامل عطبرة في  الجولة السادسة عشر للدوري الممتاز وجاء المران تحت إشراف المدير الفنى  جمال ابوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون و قام الجهاز الفني من خلال الحصة التدريبية  التي استمرت ل50دقيقة، باختبارالخطة التى سيعتمد عليها فى مباراة  الغد،وشارك فى التدريب جميع اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة في عطبرة وعددهم  19لاعبا ،بقيادة الحارسين علي ابوعشرين ومنجد النيل وحمزة داؤود ومحمد  هاشم التكت ومحمد محمود (امبده)وضياء محجوب ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب  ونيلسون لازقيلا واحمد التش وخالد النعسان والصادق شلش وسيف تيري ومايكل  ميكروفي ورباعي الشباب محمد سليمان كلاسيك وعبدالكريم عبدالرحمن ومجاهد عمر  وعلي حسن.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري الممتاز ...










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 المريخ و الأمل.. صراع الصدارة (3)


  بإحترام المريخ كفريق كبير سنتمكن من الفوز عليه.. بهذه الكلمات علّق  المدير الفني للأمل العطبراوي (علي المواجهة المرتقبة اليوم) خلال حديثه  المستفيض بالأمس في احدي الاذاعات.
 هذه الرؤية تخبرنا عن العقلية  التدريبية التي نواجهها اليوم و مدّي النضج الفني الذي وصل اليه المدرب  كفاح صالح الذي يُعد الآن من خيرة مدربي الدوري الممتاز.
 كفاح يعلم  جيداً قيمة المريخ الفنية كأكبر و أقوي فريق في السودان.. و إن كان الرجل  مُقراً بهذه الحقائق و مُقدراً لها فالمريخ أيضاً يحترم التنافسية التي  يلعب من أجلها الفهد العطبراوي للدفاع عن حقوقه المشروعة في التطلُع للفوز  ببطولة الممتاز و ان كنا قد نوهنا لأن التوقيت ما زال مبكراً للغاية لطرح  فكرة وجود الأمل علي منصات التتويج.
 مريخ (كيغان) هو النسخة الأكثر  واقعية و ديناميكية في انجاز المطلوب بدقة و كفاءة ممزوجة بالقوة المستمدة  من حب الشعار و الرغبة في الزود عن الكيان.. و هذا ما نتمني أن نتابعه  اليوم في مدينة الصمود و قلعة النضال الأولي.
 المريخ سيعاني من  نقصاً هائلاً و خاصة في الخط الخلفي بسبب غياب نمر المصاب و امير الموقوف..  لهذا نتوقع عودة ضياء الدين ليتواجد برفقة حمزة داؤود (حال أصبح جاهزاً  للمشاركة) في قلب الدفاع مع محمود ام بده و التكت علي الاطراف. 
 في خط الوسط الخيارات أفضل بكثير من الخط الخلفي بوجود نيلسون و محمد الرشيد و التش و رمضان.
 في الهجوم سيكون تيري و شلش و النعسان علي أهبة الاستعداد لترويض الفهود في معقلها و وسط جمهورها.
 كل الأمنيات للمريخ العظيم بالفوز و الظفر بالنقاط للابتعاد أكثر في الصدارة من أجل الاحتفاظ باللقب بحول الله و توفيقه.
 نبضات متفرقة
 نواصل سرّد نتائج مباريات الفريقين و بعض الاحصائيات الخاصة بالمواجهات السابقة.
 في 2016 فاز الزعيم بهدفين نظيفين في القلعة و تعادل الفريقان بهدفٍ لكل فريق بأم المدائن.
 و في موسم 2017 تعادل الفريقان سلبياً في عطبرة ثم فاز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف في القلعة الحمراء.
 و أخيراً فقد حقق المريخ الفوز في مباراتيه الأخيرتين أمام الأمل بثنائية نظيفة في عطبرة و برباعية نظيفة في أم درمان.
 جملة مباريات الفريقين بلغت (ظ£ظ ) لقاءً.
 الزعيم الفخيم فاز في (ظ¢ظ£) لقاء و حضر التعادل بين الفريقين في (ظ¥) مباريات في حين فاز الأمل مرتين فقط علي المريخ.
 المريخ أحرز (ظ¦ظ£) هدفاً في الأتبراوي في حين تقبلت شباكه (ظ،ظ¦) هدفاً.
 مباريات الأمل علي ملعبه بلغت (ظ،ظ¥) لقاء اثنتان منها لُعبتا في مدينة بورتسودان بسبب العقوبات الموقعة علي جمهور الأمل.
 علي ملعب الأمل فاز المريخ في تسع مباريات و تعادلا في خمس في حين فاز الأمل مرةً واحدة فقط علي ملعبه.
 المريخ أحرز 22 هدفاً في المباريات التي جرّت بملعب الفهود مقابل 10 أهداف تقبلتها شباكه.
 الزعيم يملك في رصيده 29 نقطة من 12 مباراة.. حيث فاز في 9 و تعادل في 2 و خسر مباراة واحدة فقط.
  الفهود يرتكزون علي 27 نقطة من 13 مباراة (بفارق مباراة عن الأحمر) و في  رصيدهم 8 مباريات حققوا فيها العلامة الكاملة مع ثلاثة تعادلات و خسارتين.
  رماة المريخ أودعوا 22 هدفاً في شباك الخصوم كثاني أفضل خط هجوم بنسبة  بلغت (1. 83) هدف في كل مباراة.. و شباك الأحمر تقبلت 7 أهداف كأفضل خط  دفاع في الدوري بنسبة (0. 58) هدف لكل مباراة.
 الأمل أحرز 21 هدفاً بنسبة تصل الي (1. 62) هدف في كل مباراة..  و استقبل مرماه 10 أهداف بنسبة (0. 77) هدف لكل مواجهة.
  أكبر فوز حققه المريخ علي الامل بلغ الـ8 أهداف نظيفة باستاد الخرطوم في  موسم 2008.. و اكبر فوز حققه الاحمر بعطبرة كان بثلاثية نظيفة في موسم  2012. 
 آخر 5 مباريات جمعت الفريقين شهدت فوز المريخ في 4 و التعادل في واحدة.
 الزعيم فاز في آخر خمسة لقاءات في الدوري الحالي (الهلال ـ الرابطة ـ الفلاح ـ أهلي عطبرة و هلال كادوقلي).
  آخر خمس مباريات للأمل فاز خلالها أربع مرات أمام (أهلي عطبرة ـ هلال  كادوقلي ـ أهلي شندي و أهلي الخرطوم) و خسر لقاءاً وحيداً أمام حي العرب.
 المريخ أدي 6 مباريات خارج ملعبه هذا الموسم.. فاز في خمس و خسر واحدة فقط كانت أمام (حي الوادي) نيالا.
  الأمل أدي 6 مباريات بملعبه (الفلاح ـ هلال كادوقلي ـ أهلي مروي ـ الهلال ـ  الشرطة القضارف ـ الخرطوم الوطني).. فاز في 5 و تعادل في واحدة (الخرطوم  الوطني) و لم يخسر مطلقاً بين جمهوره هذا الموسم.
 المريخ لعب تحت إمرة كيغان 8 مباريات.. فاز في 7 و تعادل مرةً وحيدة كانت امام الخرطوم الوطني. 
 نغادر اليوم الي مهد الصبا و مرتع الشباب لنساند المريخ و نلتقي بالأحباب الذين فرقتنا عنهم صرّوف الحياة.
  المئات من جماهير المريخ ستتقاطر لمدينة الحديد و النار لتكون خلف معشوقها  في معركة تأمين الصدارة و العودة بالجدارة بحول الله و قوته.
 نتمني أن يحسن اتحاد عطبرة التنظيم و ان تخرج المباراة في ثوبٍ قشيب يليق بقمة السودان.
 المباراة ستشهد حضوراً كثيفاً و عليه نتوقع أن يتم تأمينها بالصورة المطلوبة من الاجهزة الامنية المختصة.
 علي لجنة التحكيم اختيار القوي الامين من حكامها الدوليين.. و أن يمنح قاضي الجولة صاحب كل حق حقه بالكامل. 
  للمرة الثانية نناشد قناة الملاعب بنقل قمة الدوري بأفضل ما يمكن  فالمباراة ستكون الاعلي مشاهدة خلال الموسم و حتي يستمتع الاخوة المغتربين  بمشاهدة كل تفاصيل المواجهة الأكبر. 
 و بإذن الله نتابع مباراة جميلة تستحق وصف القمة في كل تفاصيلها داخل أو خارج الملعب.
 نبضة أخيرة
 جينا ليك و الشوق دفرنا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
 د. مزمل أبو القاسم

 احفظ مال الدولة يا برهان


   حملت الأنباء خبر زيارة رئيس اتحاد الكرة لرئيس مجلس السيادة، طالباً عون  الدولة لإعادة تأهيل إستادات العاصمة، بعد أن تلقى اتحاده تهديداً من  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، قضى بنقل مباريات الأندية والمنتخبات  السودانية لتلعب خارج البلاد، ما لم يبادر الاتحاد بمعالجة إحدى عشرة  ملاحظة سالبة، رصدها الكاف على ملاعبنا.
  * لاحظنا بدءاً أن المهندسة ولاء البوشي، وزيرة الشباب لم تحضر الزيارة، ولم تشارك فيها.
  * تلك هي المرة الثانية التي يتخطى فيها قادة هذا الاتحاد الفاسد الوزارة  المعنية بنشاطهم، ليقابلوا أرفع مسؤولي الدولة من دون علمها، إذ سبق لهم  أن بادروا بزيارة مجلس الوزراء، وقابلوا وزيره عمر مانيس طلباً للدعم، بلا  سابق تنسيق مع وزيرة الشباب والرياضة.
  * الممارسة القبيحة، والتجاوز  المتعمد لوزارة الشباب ظلت تشكل ممارسة راتبة عند أحد أعتى اتحادات  التمكين، إذ درج عضو مجلس الإدارة حسن برقو (المنتمي للمؤتمر الوطني  المحلول) على زيارة رئاسة الجمهورية، طالباً دعم المنتخبات الوطنية، وقد  تبرع القصر بمائة ألف دولار للمنتخبات، فتولى برقو إنفاقها على مزاجه، من  دون أن يوردها في خزائن الاتحاد أو حساباته المصرفية.
  * هذا الاتحاد  الفاسد خدع رئاسة الجمهورية واحتال عليها إبان العهد البائد، عندما تكفلت  بمرتب الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش، مدرب المنتخب الوطني، مدعياً أن الراتب  قيمته (15) ألف دولار، في حين أنه كان محصوراً في (8) آلاف دولار فقط، ولا  تسألن عن مصارف ما تبقى من الدعم الرئاسي، لأنه أنفق بالنهج ذاته الذي  تسرب منه دعم حكومي آخر، بقيمة سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة يورو، قدمته وزارة  الشباب والرياضة للاتحاد، وتسلمه حسن برقو ولم يتكرم بتوريده في خزينة  الاتحاد!
  * التبرع الذي أعلن سعادة الفريق أول البرهان تقديمه لاتحاد الفساد يمثل أسوأ أنواع الهدر للمال العام.
  * قيمة السيارات الثلاث التي سيقدمها البرهان لاتحاد الكرة ينبغي أن تخصص لما يفيد البلاد والعباد.
  * الفقراء والمرضى أولى بالمليارات التي ينوي رئيس مجلس السيادة إهدارها  على اتحاد يمتلك (17) سيارة، واحدة منها مخصصة لزوجة رئيس الاتحاد، وأخرى  مخصصة لموظف فاسد، تخصص في لهف أموال الاتحاد بالتزوير والاحتيال، وثالثة  خصصت لمدير مالي سافر وتركها أمام منزله بلا حراسة، فسطا اللصوص على أجزاء  مهمة منها، ورابعة خصصت لموظف فاسد، غادر البلاد وتركها لوالدته كي تقودها  عدة أشهر.
  * الاتحاد الذي يدعي الفقر والعجز عن صيانة الملاعب اشترى  أربع سيارات من الكرين، بلا مناقصة، ودفع فيها مائة وأربعين ألف دولار  (كاش).
  * معظم أعضاء الاتحاد الحالي سافروا خارج السودان أربع مرات  على الأقل خلال عامين، ونال كل واحد منهم أربعة آلاف دولار على هيئة نثرية،  في رحلات لم تعد على نشاط الاتحاد بأي نفع.
  * مجموع تلك المبالغ المهدرة يفوق المائة ألف دولار، كانت كافية تماماً لصيانة كل الاستادات.
  * ذلك بخلاف سفريات الأمين العام للاتحاد ومديره المالي ومستشار رئيس  الاتحاد، الذي أبرم عقداً غير شرعي مع شركة خاصة لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة في  مباني الاتحاد بلا مناقصة.ووااوواا
  * نالت الشركة مبلغ ألفين وخمسمائة دولار، ولم يتم تركيب كاميرا واحدة في مبنى الاتحاد!
  * رئيس الاتحاد سهل لزوجته الحصول على مبلغ عشرين ألف دولار من أموال  اتحاده، كانت تكفي لتأهيل إستاد الخرطوم، وإزالة كل الملاحظات السالبة التي  حسبها عليه الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم.
  * مبلغ المائة والأربعين  ألف دولار التي أهدرت على شراء أربع سيارات جديدة (من الكرين) كان كافياً  لمساعدة ناديي المريخ والهلال على تأهيل ملعبيهما كي يفيا بمطلوبات الكاف  بالكامل.
  * شداد الذي ذهب إلى القصر الجمهوري متسولاً الدعم لملاعبه  خصص مبلغ (14) ألف دولار لمستشاره الفاسد مازن أبو سن، ثم أنعم عليه بمثلها  لاحقاً، كي يساعده على رد مبلغ عشرة آلاف دولار، لهفه من الاتحاد بكل قوة  عين، بعد أن تم تكليفه بتحويله إلى حساب مدرب المنتخب في الخارج.
  * رئيس الاتحاد منح أحد المتبطلين الذين يرافقونه مثل ظله مبلغ ستين ألف جنيه بلا أي مبرر.
 * الاتحاد المتسول أغنى من رئاسة الجمهورية، وقد تشدق رئيسه في التلفاز  زاعماً أن الدعم المقدم لهم من الفيفا سيجعلهم أغنى من وزارة المالية، ولم  يبالغ في ما قال، لأن الاتحاد تلقى مليوناً وأربعمائة ألف دولار دعماً من  الفيفا، وثلاثمائة ألف دولار دعماً من الاتحاد الأفريقي، ومائة ألف دولار  من مجلس أبو ظبي الرياضي، وأكثر من مائة ألف دولار من الاتحاد العربي لكرة  القدم، ومبالغ ضخمة بالجنيه والدولار من رئاسة الجمهورية ووزارة الشباب  والرياضة، وعدة مليارات من جهاز الأمن، فأهدر غالب تلك الأموال الضخمة على  مصارف فارغة، وسمح لفاسديه بسرقتها، بإشراف مباشر من كمال شداد، الراعي  الرسمي للفساد والتعدي على المال العام في اتحاد الكرة.
  * ألا يعلم  رئيس مجلس السيادة أن قادة الاتحاد يخضعون إلى تحقيق دقيق من نيابة  التحقيقات المالية ومحاربة الفساد، فكيف يتم دعمهم مجدداً من أموال الدولة  قبل أن تثبت براءتهم أو يحاكموا؟
  * ألا يعلم الفريق أول البرهان أن  اثنين من كبار الموظفين في هذا الاتحاد الفاسد صادقا على مستندات مالية  استهدفت لهف أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف وخمسمائة دولار بادعاء أنها ستسدد للخطوط  الجوية الإثيوبية، مقابل تذاكر سفر لحكام مباراة السودان وتشاد، واتضح  لاحقاً أن قيمة التذاكر مسددة بواسطة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم؟
  *  دولة عاجزة عن توفير سيارات إسعاف لمستشفياتها الحكومية الفقيرة الخالية من  أبسط المستلزمات الطبية، كيف وبأي منطق تشتري ثلاث سيارات جديدة لاتحاد  فاسد يمتلك (17) سيارة؟
  * الفاسدون الذين ينوي رئيس مجلس السيادة  دعمهم من خزينة الدولة يسافرون إلى الخارج أكثر منه، وينالون نثريات  دولارية تفوق ما يحصل عليه أعضاء مجلس السيادة برئيسهم.ووااوواا
  *  مطلوب من سعادة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح البرهان أن يحفظ أموال الدولة، ولا  يبذرها على أحد أفسد الاتحادات الرياضية في تاريخ السودان.
  * ومطلوب  من وزيرة الشباب والرياضة، المهندسة ولاء البوشي أن تمنع الفوضى التي  يمارسها اتحاد فاسد، أتت به أمانة الشباب التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني، وتمنعه  من تجاوز الوزارة، وتخاطب رئيس مجلس السيادة، كي لا يساعد على تفشي فوضى  توهمنا أنها انتهت وتوقفت بسقوط النظام البائد.

 
آخر الحقائق
 *طالما أن الاتحاد مفلس إلى درجة العجز عن صيانة ملاعبه، فلماذا يثقل عليه شداد بشراء بطارية لسيارته الشخصية من خزينة الاتحاد؟؟.
 *ولماذا يسمح شداد بسداد كلفة صيانة  ووقود السيارة المخصصة لزوجته من أموال الاتحاد؟.
 *ولماذ ينفق مخصصات ثابتة للمتبطلين المحيطين به من خزينة الاتحاد؟.
 *مطلوب من البرهان أن لا يساعد الفاسدين، وإن لا يدعم الفوضى المالية المسيطرة  على أفسد اتحادات الأرض.
 *فقراء السودان ومعدموه ومرضاه أولى بمليارات وسيارات مجلس السيادة من اتحاد السرقة والتمكين.
 *اتحاد أتت به أمانة الخراب التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني المحلول بالرشاوي والترغيب والترهيب، المحكمة أولى به.
 *الا يعلم رئيس مجلس السيادة أن قادة الاتحاد يخضعون  إلى تحقيق دقيق من  نيابة التحقيقات المالية ومحاربة الفساد، فكيف يتم دعمهم مجددا  من أموال  الدولة قبل أن تثبت براءتهم أو يحاكموا؟.ووااوواا
 *الا يعلم الفريق أول  البرهان أن اثنين من كبار الموظفين في هذا الاتحاد الفاسد صادقا على  مستندات مالية استهدفت لهف أكثر من ثلاثة الاف وخمسمائة دولار بادعاء انها  ستسدد للخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية، مقابل تذاكر سفر لحكام مباراة السودان  وتشاد واتضح لاحقا  أن قيمة التذاكر مسددة بواسطة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم؟.
 *دولة عاجزة عن توفير سيارات إسعاف لمستشفياتها  الحكومية  الفقيرة الخالية من أبسط المستلزمات الطبية، كيف وبأي منطق تشتري ثلاثة  سيارات جديدة لإتحاد فاسد يمتلك (17) سيارة؟
 *الفاسدون الذين ينوي رئيس مجلس السيادة دعمهم من خزينة الدولة يسافرون إلى الخارج أكثر منه.
 *وينالون نثريات دولارية  تفوق م يحصل عليه أعضاء مجلس السيادة برئيسهم.
 *المصيبة تمثلت في مرافقة احد المتبطلين لرئيس الاتحاد في زيارته للقصر الجمهوري.ووااوواا
 *لم تتفجر الثورة وتسيل فيها دماء شبابنا الاماجد كي تهدر أموال الدولة على احد أفسد اتحادات التمكين.
 *ما فائدة انشاء وزارة للشباب والرياضة طالما أن قادة اتحاد الكرة  يتجاوزونها كل مرة، ليدخلوا القصر ومجلس الوزراء، ويقابلوا ارفع مسئولي  الدولة من دون علم الوزيرة؟.
 *لو احترمت الدولة نفسها وأجهزتها لما  تخطي هؤلاء الفاسدون مدير الرياضة في الوزارة ولحفيت أقدامهم كي يقابلوا  الوكيل، ولما تجراوا على تجاهل الوزيرة.
 *آخر خبر: أوقفوا هذه الفوضى ولا تساعدوا الفاسدين  على إهدار المزيد من المال العام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بدون عنوان 
لقاء قمة الدوري الممتاز اليوم
 المريخ الزعيم باصرار مواصلة العروض والصدارة في ضيافة الأمل العطبراوي المتطلع للعودة للمركز الأول


  في قمة الدوري الممتاز يستضيف الأمل العطبراوي ثاني الدوري برصيد 27 نقطة  باستاد عطبرة مساء اليوم المريخ متصدر الدوري برصيد 29 نقطة، ضمن الأسبوع  16 لمسابقة الدوري.
 المريخ نجح في الجولة السابقة في الوصول للصدارة  منفردا بعد فوزه على الهلال كادقلي بثلاثية، رفع بها رصيده من النقاط إلى  29 من 12 مباراة، متخطيا الأمل بفارق نقطتين، وفي عدد المباريات أيضا التي  تصب في مصلحة المريخ، حيث لعب الأمل 13 لقاء.
 المدير الفني للمريخ جمال  أبو عنجة يبدو سجله جيدا في المباريات الخارجية حيث نجح في أول مهمة له  بالفوز على قطبي مدينة الفاشر المريخ والهلال معا بفارق 6 أيام، لكن مباراة  الأمل تختلف لأن الأخير ظهر بشكل فني قوي، ولم يتعثر بملعبه سوى في مباراة  واحدة، كانت في بدايات الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
 ويستطيع المريخ أن  يوسع الفارق كثيرا بينه وبين مضيفه الأمل ومنافسه التقليدي الهلال، حال  فوزه بمباراة الغد، كما سيكون عمليا قد حسم صدارة الدور الأول بنسبة كبيرة.
 ومن جانبه فاجأ الأمل المراقبين للدوري السوداني، بنتاائجه القوية  والاستثنائية التي شهدت 3 انتصارات على أندية لها وزنها في ملعبها مثل حي  العرب والأهلي شندي والأهلي الخرطوم، ولكن مباراة المريخ تعتبر التحدي  الحقيقي لقدرات الفريق ومدى صموده.. 

 غياب متوسطي الدفاع أمير ونمر
  بدوره أدى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من مساء امس  السبت،علي ملعب مدينة عطبرة، تدريبه الختامى لمباراة اليوم ،وشارك فى  التدريب جميع اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة في عطبرة وعددهم 19لاعبا  ،بقيادة الحارسين علي ابوعشرين ومنجد النيل وحمزة داؤود ومحمد هاشم التكت  ومحمد محمود (امبده)وضياء محجوب ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب ونيلسون لازقيلا  واحمد التش وخالد النعسان والصادق شلش وسيف تيري ومايكل ميكروفي ورباعي  الشباب محمد سليمان كلاسيك وعبدالكريم عبدالرحمن ومجاهد عمر وعلي حسن.
  ويواجه المريخ دائما مشكلة النقص في اللاعبين الجاهزين اما بسبب الاصابة أو  الايقاف ويفقد اليوم دعامتين هامتين في متوسط الدفاع بغياب كابتن الفريق  أمير بسبب الايقاف وصلاح نمر بسبب الاصابة وعليه سيقوم بل سيضطر مدرب  الفريق أبوعنجة لتوليف بديلين لهما من قائمة التسعة عشر لاعبا الذين حضروا  لعطبرة.. 
 أبوعنجة: أثق في قدرات كل اللاعبين
 وقال مدرب  المريخ الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة ان الفريق يعاني من عدد من الغيابات ويفقد  خدمات عدد من لاعبيه بسبب الاصابات والايقاف موضحا ان انه يثق في بقية  المجموعة ومؤكدا احترامه لفريق الامل وتابع (جهزنا البدائل وواثقون انهم  سيكونوا علي قدر التحدي في مباراة الغد امام الامل في الدوري الممتاز...  المريخ دائما يفقد عددا من لاعبيه للاصابة والايقاف ولكن تعودنا علي ان  الفريق بمن حضر) واقرابوعنجة بتاثيرالغيابات علي فريقه متمنيا ان تخرج  المباراة، بثوب جميل يرضي الجماهيرالتي ستحضر بكثافة وختم حيدثه  بقوله(المباراة بين فريقين يتنافسان علي صدارة الدروي الممتازونامل ان توفق  اللجنة المنظمة في اختيار حكام أكفاء يخرجوا المباراة الي بر الامان).
 كفاح يتحدى المريخ
  وتحدى مدرب الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح منافسه المريخ الخرطوم في مباراة اليوم ،  معلنًا عن رغبته في تحقيق الفوز عليه والوصول إلى النقطة الـ”30â€³، وتصدّر  الدوري الممتاز.
 وقال كفاح صالح في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ المريخ  سيشرب من كأس الهزيمة الذي شربت منه كلّ الفرق التي قابلها في المنافسة حتى  اللحظة.
 وتابع” أحترم المريخ كفريقٍ كبير، ولكنّنا لا نخاف منه أو نخشاه، ونملك كلّ المميزات التي تجعلنا الأفضل أمامه غدًا”.
 ويرى كفاح صالح أنّ فوزه على المريخ في مباراة الغد مسألة وقت لا أكثر، كاشفًا عن أنّه يملك التفاصيل الكاملة عن منافسه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير الكرة بالسلة يبارك الفوز على الهلال
 المكتب الاعلامي
 ابدى  مدير الكرة بفريق السلة بنادى المريخ امير سفارى عن سعادته بفوز المريخ  اليوم على الهلال في قمة دوري السلة الممتاز عصر اليوم بملعب صالة طلعت  فريد وبلغ فوز المريخ 83 سلة مقابل74 للهلال واكد امير ان الفوز مستحق لان  اللاعبيين ادوا المباراة بمسؤولية كبيرة وبهذا الفوز ارتقى المريخ للمركز  الثاني في روليت بطولة السلة. ويعزّي أمير سفاري تفوق سلة النادي المجهودات  الكبيرة والجبارة لمدير إدارة المناشط كابتن معتصم مالك، لاعب المريخ وعضو  مجلس الإدارة السابق، مبيناً انه إداري محنك وصاحب خبرة ودراية عظيمة  المناشط عامة وخاصة كرة السلة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز الهلال في قمة السلة
 المركز الإعلامي
 حقق فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ فوزا مهما على نده الهلال في قمة دوري  السلة الممتاز في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر اليوم بملعب صالة طلعت فريد  بالخرطوم وبلغ فوز المريخ 83 سلة ل 74 وبالفوز أرتقى الأحمر للمركز الثاني  في روليت بطولة السلة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لأحد الموافق 15ديسمبر 
 اهم مباريات اليوم بتوقيت السعودية








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • برشلونة يتعثر ويمنح الريال فرصة الصدارة قبل الكلاسيكو
 • أتلتيكو مدريد ينتزع فوزا شاقا من أوساسونا
 • التعادل يحكم مواجهة بيلباو وإيبار بالليجا
 • ثنائية صلاح تمنح ليفربول الفوز على واتفورد
 • بورنموث يعمق جراح تشيلسي في ستامفورد بريدج
 • وست هام يستعيد توازنه بإسقاط ساوثهامبتون
 • سامبدوريا يحسم ديربي جنوى بهدف جابياديني
 • بارما يقتل نابولي في مباراة جاتوزو الأولى
 • نانت يهزم نيم.. وريمس يتغلب على تولوز في الليج آ
 • مارسيليا يفلت من الهزيمة أمام ميتز بالدوري الفرنسي
 • سحر كوتينيو يقود بايرن ميونخ لدهس بريمن
 • بوروسيا دورتموند يتلاعب بماينز في الدوري الالماني
 • لايبزيج يقهر دوسلدورف ويتربع على عرش البوندسليجا
 • الهلال السعودي يقهر الترجي بضربة جوميز القاضية
 • مونتيري يتجاوز السد ويتأهل لمواجهة ليفربول بمونديال الأندية
 • بنفيكا يسحق فاماليكاو ويواصل الابتعاد بالصدارة
 • تعادل أدو دن هاج وجرونينجن بالدوري الهولندي
 • الفيصلي يصعق اتحاد جدة في ميدانه فب الدوري السعودي
 • مانشستر يونايتد يبدأ المفاوضات مع ميرتينز نجم نابولي
 • ارسنال يؤكد غياب مدافعه تيرني ثلاثة أشهر بسبب الاصابة
 • برشلونة يحتج رسميا للاتحاد الإسباني بسبب الاستخدام السيئ لتقنية الفيديو
 • فالفيردي: لم أفكر في الكلاسيكو.. وبيكيه يستحق ركلة جزاء
 • جيسوس: أركز على مواجهة الهلال.. ولا أفكر في ليفربول
 • موراتا: أتلتيكو مدريد يتطور كثيرًا.. والانتصارات ستأتي
 • مدرب الترجي: سنحرص على إنهاء المونديال بالمركز الخامس
 • مدرب مونتيري: سنضغط على ليفربول لنجعله يعاني
 • لامبارد: هذا ليس تشيلسي الذي أريد قيادته
 • جوميز: أنا محظوظ.. وفرحتي كانت مزدوجة أمام الترجي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

 * الهلال (-- : --) هلال الأبيض الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) توتنهام  الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * آرسنال (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * خيتافي (-- : --) بلد الوليد الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) ريال مايوركا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * إسبانيول (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * فالنسيا (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) تورينو الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * بولونيا (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 12

 * يوفنتوس (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ميلان (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * روما (-- : --) سبال الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * فيورنتينا (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :

 * فولفسبورج (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * شالكه (-- : --) آينتراخت الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 : 

 * بوردو (-- : --) ستراسبورج الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * ليون (-- : --) رين الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * سانت إيتيان (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
* نادي مصر (-- : --) الاسماعيلي  الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * سموحة (-- : --) اسوان الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة 

 * الاهلي (-- : --) حرس الحدود الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة 
——————————————

 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * الهلال - السعودية (1 : 0) الترجي - تونس
 * مونتيري - المكسيك (3 : 2) السد - قطر
 #ملحوطة: تأهل الهلال ومونتيري
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * ليفربول (2 : 0) واتفورد
 * تشيلسي (0 : 1) بورنموث
 * ليستر سيتي (1 : 1) نوريتش سيتي
 * بيرنلي (1 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * شيفيلد يونايتد (2 : 0) أستون فيلا
 * ساوثهامتون (0 : 1) وست هام يونايتد
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (49) ليستر سيتي (39) مانشستر سيتي (32) تشيلسي (29) شيفيلد (25)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * غرناطة (1 : 2) ليفانتي
 * ريال سوسييداد (2 : 2) برشلونة
 * أتلتيك بيلباو (0 : 0) إيبار
 * أتلتيكو مدريد (2 : 0) أوساسونا
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (35) ريال مدريد (34) إشبيلية (31) أتلتيكو (29) سوسييداد (28)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * بريشيا (3 : 0) ليتشي
 * نابولي (1 : 2) بارما
 * جنوى (0 : 1) سامبدوريا
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (38) يوفنتوس (36) لاتسيو (33) كالياري (29) روما (29) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :
 * هيرتا برلين (1 : 0) فرايبورج
 * كولن (2 : 0) باير ليفركوزن
 * بايرن ميونيخ (6 : 1) فيردر بريمن
 * ماينز (0 : 4) بوروسيا دورتموند
 * بادربورن (1 : 1) يونيون برلين
 * فورتونا (0 : 3) لايبزيج
 #الترتيب: لايبزيج (33) مونشنغلادباخ (31) دورتموند (29) بايرن ميونيخ (27) شالكه (25) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 : 
 * ميتز (1 : 1) مارسيليا
 * تولوز (0 : 1) ستاد ريمس
 * ستاد بريست (0 : 0) نيس
 * أميان (1 : 1) ديجون
 * أنجيه (0 : 0) موناكو
 * نيم أولمبيك (0 : 1) نانت

 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (39) مارسيليا (35) ليل (31) نانت (29) ستاد ريمس (27)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 : 
* ضمك (2 : 1) الفيحاء
 * الاتحاد (1 : 2) الفيصلي 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال السعودي يقصي الترجي التونسي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ممثل السعودية سيواجه فلامنغو البرازيلي في الدور القادم في كأس العالم للأندية.

حقّق الهلال السعودي الفوز على الترجي التونسي بهدفٍ دون  مقابل في المباراة التي جرت ضمن الدور الثاني من منافسات كأس العالم  للأندية قطر 2019 ”السبت”.

وتمكّن الفرنسي بافيتيمبي غوميس من تسجيل الهدف الوحيد في الدقيقة الـ”73â€³.
وفي  حين عبر الهلال إلى الدور نصف النهائي في مشاركته الأولى في البطولة،  تواصلت عقدة الترجي مع المباراة الأولى في مونديال الأندية، والتي يخسرها  للمرة الثالثة في مشاركته الثالثة.
ويلتقي الهلال في نصف النهائي، فريق فلامنغو البرازيلي بطل مسابقة كوبا ليبرتادوريس الأميركية الجنوبية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مونتيري يتجاوز السد ويتأهل لمواجهة ليفربول بمونديال الأندية


قطر - كووورة




لاعبو مونتيري 
تأهل  مونتيري المكسيكي للدور نصف النهائي من بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، وذلك  بعد فوزه على السد القطري بنتيجة 3 ـ 2 في المباراة التي أقيمت مساء امس على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد في الدور ربع النهائي.

سجل أهداف  مونتيري ليونيل فانجيوني وروجيليو فونيس وكارلوس رودريجيز في الدقائق 23  و45 و77 في حين سجل هدفي السد بغداد بونجاح وعبد الكريم حسن في الدقيقتين  66 و89.

وبهذه النتيجة سوف يلعب مونتيري مع ليفربول الإنجليزي يوم الأربعاء في الدور نصف النهائي.

استحق مونتيري  الفوز والتأهل للدور نصف النهائي، حيث كان الطرف الأفضل طوال شوطي اللقاء  وسجل ثلاثة أهداف وأهدر أكثر من فرصة للتهديف.

الشوط الأول

جاء  الشوط الأول مثيرا لاسيما من جانب مونتيري المكسيكي، والذي نجح في التقدم  خلاله بهدفين، وأهدر أكثر من كرة رغم أن البداية فيه كانت لمصلحة السد.



وهاجم السد بكثافة في بداية اللقاء وأهدر له أكرم عفيف كرتين وكذلك بغداد بونجاح وهو الأمر الذي دفع مونتيري للهجوم بحثا عن التقدم.

ونجح  الفريق المكسيكي في تسجيل الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 23، وهو من أجمل أهداف  البطولة حتى الآن وجاء من تسديدة صاروخية من مسافة بعيدة خارج منطقة الجزاء  من فانجيوني اصطدمت بالقائم الأيسر للحارس سعد الشيب ودخلت المرمى.


وهاجم  السد بحثا عن التعادل، ولكنه افتقد للمسة الأخيرة أمام المرمى، وكذلك نجح  منافسه في إغلاق الطريق أمام لاعبيه، وهو الأمر الذي صعب المهمة، وجعل  الفريق القطري يلجأ للتسديد من خارج المنطقة عن طريق عبد الكريم حسن.

وفي  الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط نجح مونتيري في تسجيل الهدف الثاني عن طريق  مهاجمه روجيليو من استثمار خطأ جابي قائد السد الذي أعاد الكرة من وسط  الملعب إلى حارس مرماه، ولكن اللاعب كان قريبا من الكرة واستلمها وانفرد  بالحارس ووضعها على يساره في الزاوية الضيقة.

الشوط الثاني 

وهاجم  السد مع بداية الشوط الثاني بحثا عن تعديل النتيجة وسط أداء قوي من لاعبيه  ونجح في تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة 66 عن طريق بغداد بونجاح.

الهدف جاء من ضربة رأس رائعة عندما استقبل اللاعب تمريرة حسن الهيدوس ووضعها في المرمى لتصبح النتيجة 2 ـ 1 لمونتيري.

وفي  الوقت الذي بحث فيه السد عن هدف التعادل نجح مونتيري في إضافة الهدف  الثالث عن طريق كارلوس رودريجيز عندما استقبل الكرة التي خطفها خيسوس من  بيدرو مدافع السد وانفرد بالمرمى ولعبها صاروخية داخل شباك سعد الشيب  ليتقدم مونتيري 3 ـ 1 في الدقيقة 77.

ونجح عبد الكريم حسن في تسجيل الهدف الثاني للسد بتسديدة صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 89.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا  الوطني يترقب قرعة تصفيات كاس العالم قطر 2022 السبت المقبل الموافق  21ديسمبر 2019  بالعاصمه المصريه القاهره بفندق ريترز كارتيرون #زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* *بهدوء*
  *علم الدين هاشم*
  *المريخ ليس الهلال ياكفاح !*

  من المفارقات في دوري هذا الموسم ان تتحول مواجهة المريخ والامل مساء  اليوم في عطبرة الي ( مباراة بطولة )حسب حديث المحللين وتحديات الجماهير  للدرجة التي تفرد لها الصحافة الحمراء مساحة كبيرة رغم ان الدوري لازال  طفلا يحبو وامام المريخ والامل وبقية المنافسين مشوار طويل يخفي الكثير من  المفاجآت التي يتوقع ان تقلب موازين المنافسة وتطيح بالمرشحين علي الورق !
 بالتاكيد هذا ليس تقليلا من فرقة الفهود التي لها باع طويل في مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز وصولات وجولات مع ناديي القمة اللذان طالما ذاقت جماهيرهما  المر والحنظل علي استاد عطبرة ،، ولكن مادفعني لذلك التصريحات الصادرة علي  لسان مدرب الامل كفاح صالح وهو يتحدث للزملاء في الصدي عن لقاء اليوم بنوع  من الغرور وكأنه قد ضمن النتيجة قبل اطلاق صافرة البداية وهو بذلك يخطيء في  تقديراته وتقييم خصمه ،، فالمريخ الذي حقق تحت قيادة مدربه جمال ابو عنجة  ستة انتصارات علي التوالي ليس هو في ضعف الهلال الذي كان قد سقط امام الامل  بهدف في اكتوبر الماضي ،، وهذا لايعني ايضا ان مواجهة اليوم سهلة ومضمونة  بالنسبة للمريخ بل علي العكس من ذلك نتوقع ان يجد الزعيم صعوبة في الوصول  الي شباك الامل الذي يتميز فنيا هذا الموسم بالاداء القوي والانسجام الواضح  بين خطوط الفريق خاصة الوسط والهجوم بفضل الاستقرار الذي ينعم به فريق  الامل علي المستوي الفني والاداري .
 مانود الاشارة اليه ان امام المدرب  جمال ابوعنجه مهمة صعبة في اختيار التشكيلة المناسبة بسبب النقص الذي  يعاني منه المريخ وظهر ذلك في المباريات الثلاث الاخيرة حيث تزايد العدد في  كشف المصابين كان اخرهم صلاح نمر وخالد النعسان اضافة الي عدم تعافي  السماني الصاوي واحمد ادم .
 يظل الهاجس الاكبر داخل استاد عطبرة هو  جمهور الامل وحماسه الزائد الذي كثيرا مايدفعه للخروج عن الروح الرياضية  خاصة وان مباراة اليوم تمثل لفريقه مسألة (حياة او موت ) من اجل المحافظة  علي امل المنافسة علي لقب الدوري كما صرح بذلك مدربه كفاح صالح يضاف الي  ذلك الخوف من اخطاء الحكام ومجاملاتهم لصاحب الارض خاصة وان الفترة الاخيرة  قد شهدت سقوطا شنيعا للتحكيم في عدد من مباريات الدوري الممتاز كان اخرها  مافعله الحكم ياسر الله جابو في استاد القضارف باهدائه الهلال ضربة جزاء من  خياله رجحت كفة الازرق امام فريق الشرطه وغيرها من الاخطاء كان مسرحها عدد  من ملاعب الولايات الامر الذي قد يتكرر في استاد عطبرة مساء اليوم مما  يهدد بكارثة قد تفسد اجواء المباراة والتي كما هو معروف تحيط بها درجة  عالية من الحساسية بسبب تاثير نتيجتها علي حدة الصراع حول مركز الصدارة  الذي لازال تحت قبضة المريخ وبفارق نقطتين عن الامل ،رصد ابوتبو، عموما  نتمني ان تمر المباراة بهدوء وسلام .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لن تسير وحدك يازعيم 

 من امام النادي باصات المشجعين لعطبرة لتشجيع والمؤازرة بأذن الله  










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
إسماعيل حسن
هل يحسم المريخ البطولة اليوم؟

أتفق مع الزميل مزمل ابو القاسم تمام الإتفاق على أن ند المريخ هذا الموسم، هو فريق الأمل العطبرواي.. بدليل أنه قبل أن يعود (سيدا) إلى المنافسة، كان يحتل الصدارة... وحتى بعد أن عاد (سيدا)، لم يذهب إلى بعيد، إنما جلس خلفه في الوصافة، وترك للهلال وصافة الوصافة.. 

* قصدت بهذا أن أؤكد على أن مباراة (الزعيم) اليوم، أمام الأمل في عطبرة، هي مباراة البطولة بالنسبة له.. 

* إذا غنم نقاطها كاملة، فسيبتعد عن وصيفه الأمل بخمس نقاط.. علماً بأن له مباراة مؤجلة، لو كسبها، يتسع الفارق إلى ثماني نقاط.. لذا قلت إنها مباراة البطولة..

* يفقد (سيدا) في مباراة اليوم، المزيد من النجوم الأساسيين، على رأسهم الكابتن أمير الحسن، وصمام الدفاع صلاح تايجر، ولكنه عودنا - من خلال الكثير من التجارب السابقة - على أنه بمن حضر..

* وبإذن الله يتحفنا اليوم بعرض بديع، ويجدّد المتعة في مدينة الحديد والنار، ويعود بالنقاط كاملة.. وينثر الأفراح في نفوس أصحاب السعادة، الصفوة الأخيار..

* قولوا آمين يرحمكم الله.. 
------------------
آخر السطور
------------------
* إذا صحّ أن مجلس المريخ وقع عقداً مع شركة متعال العالمية، المختصة في زراعة وصيانة العشب الصناعي في السودان، لمعالجة ملعب المريخ، وتأهيل نجيله، فستكون ضربة معلم تحسب له، وتؤكد على حقيقة ما قلناه قبل أيام عن صحوته، ورغبته الجادة في تحسين أدائه، والإرتقاء بنادينا... وإثبات أننا ظلمناه، عندما وصفناه بأنه أسوأ مجلس مر على المريخ منذ نشأته..

* حسب خبر في إحدي الصحف؛ قال مدرب الأمل كفاح، إنهم بعد أن هزموا حسن ويعني الهلال، سيهزمون حسين ويعني المريخ.. ويا خبر بفلوس؛ بعد ساعات ببلاش.. 

* نتمنى أن تكون لجنة التحكيم إنتقت خيرة عناصرها لإدارة مباراة اليوم، باعتبار أنها مباراة قمة.. 

* حكم لا يقل شجاعة، ونزاهة، وكفاءة، وقوة شخصية، عن حكم مباراة المريخ والهلال العاصمي الأخيرة، السموأل الفاتح.. 

* ونتمنى كذلك أن يكون إتحاد عطبرة - المسؤول عن تنظيم المباراة - ومدير شرطة ولاية نهر النيل، نسقا وعملا على تأمين الحماية الكافية للمباراة، وحسم أي تفلت قد يحدث أثناءها، في مهده... قبل أن يستفحل، وتصعب السيطرة عليه..

* اليوم يلتقي وصيف وصيفنا الهلال العاصمي؛ بهلال الأبيض في مباراة صامتة، أي بدون جمهور.. والفرصة سانحة لحكمها ليديرها بدون ضغوطات.. وكذلك سانحة للاعبي هلال شيكان ليلعبوها بأعصاب هادئة، تمكّنهم من حصد النقاط، وتحسين ترتيبهم المتأخر في المنافسة..

* اصدر مجلس المريخ قراراً بفتح الباب أمام الصفوة لاكتساب العضوية، وقسّمها إلى فئات، لكل منها رسم مختلف..

* فئة الأعضاء الرياضيين، وفئة الأعضاء العاملين، وفئة المهنيين، وفئة المغتربين..

* ويبقى السؤال؛ هل سيكون للعضوية الجديدة حق المشاركة في الجمعية الانتخابية والتصويت للمجلس القادم؟؟

* عموماً يبقى الدور والباقي على عشاق المريخ في كل أنحاء السودان وخارجه؛  ليسارعوا اليوم قبل الغد - زرافات ووحدانا - إلى اكتساب العضوية.. 

* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ بقطر تودع محمد عبد الرحمن عائداً للخرطوم بعد رحلة استشفاء  دامت لأكثر من 4 شهور

 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع مريخنا اينما حل

 الصفوة في الطريق لعطبرة الحديد والنار












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوك اكيج: نحترم المريخ ومباراة صعبة وهدفنا التتويج بالممتاز
 ..
 .
  قال اللاعب الوك اكيج صانع العاب الامل عطبرة أن الحماس وسط اللاعبين  عالي جدا قبل المباراة مشيرا الى انهم في نادي الامل رفعوا شعار التتويج  بالممتاز وانه لا تنازل عن اي نقطة من مباريات للفريق في الدوري الممتاز  ومباراة اليوم صعبة جدا لكن الفوز فيها سيكون من نصيبنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ بالاحمر والامل بالاصفر وروح طيبة في اللقاء
 .
 .
  خرج اجتماع مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة الفني قبل قليل بروح طيبة حضره من  الامل عبد الله مختار ومرتضي عبد آلله ومن المريخ هيثم الرشيد وعدار وتقرر  أن تنلطق المباراة السلدسة والنصف وأن يرتدي المريخ الاحمر والامل الاصفر  والحضور قبل ساعة من زمن المواجهة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحذيرات قوية من اتحاد الكرة لنادي الهلال بخصوص مباراة اليوم الاحد
 .
 .
 أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قيام مباراة الهلال الخرطوم وهلال  الأبيض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء” اليوم ”الأحد” بدون  جمهور بحسب قرار لجنة الانضباط. وحذر اتحاد كرة القدم نادي الهلال من فتح  الابواب للجمهور موضحا ان الاسئناف الذي تقدم به النادي ضد قرار لجنة  الانضباط لا يلغي العقوبة

 وكان  القطاع الرياضي بنادي الهلال قد اعلن بأن مباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض مساء  اليوم الأحد , ستكون بحضور الجماهير وذلك بحسب قناة الهلال لحين النظر  للاستئناف المقدم من نادي الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب مدثر خيري 
 أزمة فنية كبرى تواجه أبو عنجة أمام الأمل العطبراوي
 .
 .

  سيكون الجهاز الفني للمريخ أمام مأزق صعب للغاية في مباراة الفريق أمام  الأمل  لحساب الجولة الرابعة عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب مدينة  عطبرة ويفقد المريخ جهود جميع المدافعين في كشف الفريق ويغيب صلاح نمر  وحمزة داود للإصابة وأمير كمال للإيقاف بسبب تراكم البطاقات الملونة، في  حين يغيب عماد الصيني لوجوده مع المنتخب الوطني بأوغندا.

 ولن يكون  أمام جمال أبو عنجة خيار سوي إعادة ضياء الدين محجوب ونيلسون لازغيلا  ليشغلا وظيفة متوسط الدفاع في المباراة وهو ما سيخلق لأبو عنجة أزمة في  محور الإرتكاز الذي يوجد فيه محمد الرشيد فقط وسيستعين أبو عنجة بالتكت  ليدخل المباراة بلا مدافعين أو محور ارتكاز على مقاعد البدلاء.
  وبالمقابل سيدخل الأمل المباراة بصفوف مكتملة بعد أن رفض مندوب الفريق  إطلاق سراح أي لاعب للمنتخب مبينا أن فريقه مواجه بمباريات صعبة في الدوري  الممتاز ولن يطلق سراح أي لاعب لصقور الجديان في الوقت الذي أبدى فيه مندوب  المريخ مدثر خيري مرونة واضحة مؤكدا أن نجوم المريخ رهن إشارة المنتخب.  واختار المدرب محمد موسى عماد الصيني اللاعب الجوكر في صفوف المريخ وغيبت  الإصابة نمر الذي فشلت كل المحاولات لإلحاقه بالمباراة ولم يرافق بعثة  الفريق التي غادرت صباح اليوم إلي مدينة عطبرة ورافقها أمير كمال للمؤازرة  والتشجيع والوقوف مع زملائه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مختار: الامل عطبرة في كامل الجاهزية للمريخ
 .
 .
  قال نائب  رئيس الأمل عطبرة احمد مختار أن فريقه في كامل الجاهزية للمريخ مشيرا الى  أن مباراة اليوم عبارة عن قمة تجمع بين المتصدر والامل صاحب المركز الثاني  وابان ان هدف فريق الامل التتويج بالممتاز وهو حق مشروع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي الشباب مجاهد وعبد الكريم وعلي دي ماريا ضمن قائمه ابوعنجه لمباره اليوم ضد الامل
 كل الامنيات بالفوز للزعيم اليوم...









ظ¢ظ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين يقود الدفاع .. ديربي سبورت تكشف توليفة المريخ للأمل
 ديربي سبورت/ عطبرة

  تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن توليفة المريخ في لقاء الغد أمام الأمل عطبرة  ستشهد تعديلات عديدة سيما على مستوى الخط الخلفي الذي ضربته الغيابات، حيث  يفتقد حامل اللقب لخدمات أمير كمال للإيقاف وصلاح نمر والتاج يعقوب  للإصابة والصيني لتواجده مع المنتخب باوغندا .. وعلى ضوء تلك الغيابات،  ينتظر أن يقود ضياء الدين محجوب خط دفاع المريخ في لقاء الغد على أن يلعب  بجواره حمزة داؤد في وسط الدفاع مع مشاركة التكت في مركز الظهير الأيمن  ومحمود امبدة كظهير أيسر .. بينما ينتظر أن يلعب في الوسط كل من محمد  الرشيد، نيلسون ورمضان عجب وفي المقدمة التش، النعسان وسيف تيري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افياء
 أيمن كبوش
 شكراً برهان
 # تعامل رأس الدولة السودانية،  سعادة الفريق عبد الفتاح البرهان عبد الرحمن، رئيس مجلس السيادة الانتقالي،  بمسؤولية وطنية كبيرة، وتبعته القوات الأمنية.. ممثلة في قوات الجيش  والشرطة.. وذلك بالتعامل بمهنية عالية والتعاطي الإيجابي مع مسيرة "الزحف  الأخضر" التي وصلت إلى شارع القصر الجمهوري.. وقضت أكثر من ساعتين كاملتين  أمام البوابة الرئيسية للقصر الرئاسي دون أن يعترضها أحد.. أوصلت رسالتها  و"دقت نقارتها" على هدي الحرية والسلام والعدالة والمبادئ التي نادت بها الثورة.
 # هذا التعامل الذكي الذي لم يكلف الدولة "رصاصة واحدة" غير "علب البمبان"  التي تناثرت هنا.. وهناك في مطاردة بعض الموتورين، جنب البلاد الكثير من  التفاصيل العاصفة في هذا اليوم الذي ما كان له أن ينتهي بهذا الشكل.. لولا  يقظة الجهات الأمنية التي استحقت الإشادة بيقظتها وتحسبها لأي صدام دام  توقعنا أن يكون بين معسكرين.. أو بين جمهورين في البلد الواحد.. لا بلدين..  حيث سبقت القوات المسلحة المواكب المناوئة للحكومة الانتقالية وخرج ناطقها  الرسمي اللواء عامر ببيان واضح وصريح أكد فيه أحقية المواطنين بمختلف  اتجاهاتهم في التظاهر.. والخروج العلني في المواكب والمسيرات ولكن باشتراط  السلمية والابتعاد عن التخريب والمرافق العسكرية.. وقد كان، عدى اليوم..  يوم مسيرة الزحف الأخضر.. مثله وأي يوم عادي عبر فيه الطرف الآخر عن نفسه..  وأظهر قوته.. بينما وقفت القوات الأمنية على مقربة للتعامل الحاسم مع أي  خروج عن الخط المرسوم.
 # عدى اليوم الذي تخوفنا منه.. وخشينا بأن يكون  يوماً للمواجهة الدامية بين جماهير النظام السابق، وجماهير الحكومة  الانتقالية.. لم تأتِ مخاوفنا من الفراغ، حيث احتشد الأفق بما يخيف..  وتجمعت السحب في سماء الخرطوم.. وضجت "السوشيال ميديا" بتلك الدعوات التي  تنادي لمبارزة في الشارع العام بين جيش الرئيس المعزول البشير.. وجيش رئيس  الوزراء دكتور عبد الله حمدوك.. لا أحد كان يمكن أن يحصي حجم الخسائر في  هذه الأرض المكشوفة التي بلغ فيها الاحتقان مبلغاً يمكن أن يقود إلى  الاقتتال، مثلما صار الموت "عادة" في شرق السودان الآن حيث الأنفس رخيصة،  بينما صارت الخرطوم مسرحاً فسيحاً لالتقاء الجيوش.. جيش النظام المباد..  وجيش النصرة الجديد.. فما كان لها إلا جيشنا، جيش الهنا بقوميته، وما كانت  لها إلا الشرطة بقوميتها ومهنيتها وقدرتها على التصدي بما يحفظ تلك الدماء  الغالية.. شكراً برهان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك
مجلس صُوري

** لا حديث للشارع الرياضي عامة والمريخي خاصة سوى الحديث عن (الحالة الصُورية) لمجلس المريخ الذي أصبح بين يوم وليلة عبارة عن مجلس صوري (كومبارس) لا يقوى على إتخاذ أي قرار من تلقاء نفسه دون الرجوع لمدير المكتب النفيذي وحتى لو عاد له فلا يُحظى بالموافقة على ما يريد

** حتى التصريحات الإدارية أصدر مدير المكتب التنفيذي قراراً بحصرها لتكون عبر المكتب الإعلامي فقط وتحجيم الإداريين الذين أصبحوا غير مسموح لهم بالحديث عن أي شأن مريخي وحال صرح أي إداري فيعتبر هذا التصريح يمثل شخصه فقط وليس الكيان المريخي مع ملاحظة أن الإداري هو الشخصية الرسمية لأنه جاء عبر جمعية عمومة إنتخبته أما مدير المكتب

** فإن كانت هناك فضائية ترغب في مقابة تلفزيونية مع إداري مريخي فلن يعتبر حديث الإداري يعكس رؤية المجلس المريخي بل تعتبر المقابلة عبارة عن ونسة ودردشة لا تتجاوز مربع الشاشة فمثلاً الأخ علي اسد الذي عودنا على الظهور المستمر عبر الفضائيات والإذاعات لن يجد الفرصة مرة أخرى للظهور الإعلامي إلا إذا أراد الحديث عن شأن يخص حزب الأمة الذي يتبع له

** المفارقة المضحكة تكمن في أن هذا الموظف الذي أصبح يتحكم في أعضاء مجلس المريخ جاء عبر تعيين ذات المجلس الذي أصبح في حيرة من أمره فالشخص الذي تم تعيينه أصبح هو المتحكم والناهي والآمر لمن عينه

 ** كنا نسمع بما يتردد عن صُورية مجلس المريخ ونقول أنها غير حقيقية ومن يرددون هذا الحديث لديهم خلافات مع مدير المكتب التنفيذي ولكن وضحت الأمور تماماً خلال الفترة الأخيرة

 ** نعود لما كتبه الزميل أبوعاقلة قبل أيام حول طلبه للمجلس بمنح اللاعبين إذناً بالحضور لحفل تكريمهم بواسطة حازم ومتوكل ود الجزيرة والحافظ وكيف وافق المجلس ليبشر القائمين على فكرة التكريم بموافقة المجلس قبل أن يتفاجأ بمكالمة هاتفية من مدير المكتب التنفيذي يتساءل عن الجهة التي منحته الموافقة ورغم علمه بأن الموافقة من المجلس نفى مدير المكتب التنفيذي ذلك ليؤكد لنا أن ما يتردد عن صُورية المجلس الحالي حقيقية بنسبة 100%

** قبل فترة مثل مدير المكتب التنفيذي الإتحاد العام في قضيته (ضد) المريخ بمحكمة (كاس) رغم أن القضية حال كسبها الرميخ تمنحه بطولة الدوري الممتاز ونرى أن سماح المجلس وقبوله بتلك الخطوة شكل بداية الإنطلاقة لأن يتمدد مدير المكتب التنفيذي أكثر وأكثر لأنه لم يجد من (يقرعه) ويوقفه عند حده

** ويبدو أن المجلس (سَلَم دِقنه) لمدير المكتب التنفيذي ولم يعد8 يهمه حديث الشارع الرياضي عموماً والمريخ خاصة بأنهم أصبحوا عبارة عن أداة في يد مدير المكتب التنفيذي يرحكها متى وكيف شاء وأنهم وبلا مهام إدارية ووجودهم لا داعي له وننصحهم بعدم إهدار وقتهم بالحضور للمكتب التنفيذي ما دام لا يوجد من ي سمع ويعمل بما يقولون

** هي حالة أغرب للخيال أن يقبل مجلس إدارة منتخب بأوامر وتعليمات موظف عينه ذات من يأتمرون بأوامره
 المريخ كيان كبير ومن يتسنمون موقع إدارته يجب أن يكونوا عند الموعد وفي قيمة مقام هذا الكيان الكبير ولكن للأسف من يُطلق عليهم (مجازاً) مجلس المريخ أصبحوا بلا أعباء وبلا قدرة على إصدار أي قرار

 ** الآن المريخ يديره شخص واحد فقط هو مدير المكتب التنفيذي ونقترح عليه عدم تبديد أموال المريخ في إستئجار مقر للمكتب التنفيذي لشخص واحد وأن يكتفي بإدارة المكتب من أي جهة كانت مثلا ًمن داخل مكتب شداد أو من داخل منزله أو من خلال المحمول فقط وأن يوفر على خزينة المريخ قيمة إستئجار مقر المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم (2)

** حالة مجلس المريخ سيسجلها التاريخ كحالة فريدة من نوعها أن يوجد مجلس إدارة نادٍ لا يملك أي سلطة على النادي الذي يديره

 ** القبول بالحالة الصورية تعني أن المريخ وصل مرحلة (الدرك الأدنى) من الفشل الإداري وتعني أن المقبل سيكون أكثر خطورة وأن هذا الموظف ربما تمدد للأمور الفنية وتحول لإصدار تعليماته للجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة فيما يتعلق بوضع التشكيل لأي مباراة

 ** على مجلس المريخ ألا يستحي من وصفه بالصوري أو الكومبارس وإن نرى أن صفة الكومبارس أفضل كثيراً لأنها تعني أن تكون حضوراً ومتواجداً ولكن من باب أت تبصم فقط على القرارات التي يصدرها رئيس المجلس ولكن في حالة المريخ الصورية فالقرارات يصدرها موظف عادي

 ** نسأل المولى أن يقيل عثرة هذا المجلس وأن يُشعِل داخله جذوة الثورة وأن ينتفض لكرامته وعزته بأن ينتبه لما يليه من مهام إدارية يعلم أنها من صميم إختصاصه وليس من صميم إختصاص موظف

** مجلس المريخ هو المُساءل أمام الرأي العام المريخي وليس المكتب التنفيذي حتى يتفرج على الأمور تمضي بالطريقة الصورية الغريبة من العيب والعار أن يتحول مجلس المريخ لكتلة من التبعية والصمت وأشبه بالصنم في صمته إزاء ما يليه من مهام إدارية

 ** كيف يتحول مجلس المريخ إلى جهة صُورية تابعة وليست تشريعية ما نعلمه أن المكتب التنفيذي جهة (تنفيذية) لتعليمات مجلس الإدارة وليس العكس إنها حالة صُورية  من نوع خاص 

& توقيعات متفرقة & 

** طالعنا مقابلة رئيس الإتحاد العام كمال شداد مع رئيس المجلس السيادي عبد الفتاح البرهان وتبرع الأخير براتب المدرب الأجنبي للمنتخب الوطني مع التبرع بثلاث سيارات للإتحاد مع توجيه للولاة بتأهيل الملاعب والإستادات بالولايات

 ** نرى أن تبرع رئيس المجلس السيادي يعكس حالة غريبة ولا يوجد داعٍ من الأساس لهذا التبع لأن الإتحاد العام يعتبر أكثر ثراءً من المجلس السيادي نفسه فهناك دعم بملايين الدولارات يصله من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فلماذا يتبرع البرهان لجهة أصلاً لا تحتاج إلى إعانة

 ** ما قدمه البرهان من تبرع كان الأولى به جهات أخرى تهم المجتمع أكثر من الإتحاد العام الثري مثل التبرع لدور الرعاية الإجتماعية فهي الأحق بأموال الشعب وليس الإتحاد العام الثري

 ** إن كان البرهان لا يعلم أن الإتحاد يصله دعم بملايين الدولارات من الإتحاد الدولي فهذه مصيبة وإن كان يعلم ورغم ذلك تبرع فالمصيبة اكبر

 ** لا نريد القول أن رئيس المجلس السايدي بدد أموال الشعب ولكن الإتحاد العام يمتلك القدرة المالية التي تعينه على دعم أنديته من دفع راتب المدرب الأجنبي ودعم الإتحادات ودعم الأندية بعشرات المليارات ولكنه يضِن على إدخال يده في جيبه لصرف الأموال في محلها

 ** الإتحاد العام مؤسسة ثرية جداً جداً ولا تحتاج إلى أن يتبرع لها للبرهان بأموال الشعب الطيب المسكين المغلوب على أمره

 ** على رئيس المجلس العسكري الإهتمام بالشعب المحتاج بدلاً من صرف أمواله على مؤسسة ثرية وتمتلك ملايين الدولارات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات نصف نهائي كأس العالم للأندية 






*

----------

